# Nissan Stagea



## Chimera (Dec 30, 2009)

*This Nissan Stagea, also known as a Skyline Wagon, was shipped here from the United Kingdom. The car was a mess and people often thought Freddy used it to get rid of some bodies for the local mob... Anyway, that certainly wasn't what Freddy had in mind when he bought it, so after driving around for more than a year, the conversion began...

Read the whole feature on Nissan Stagea - Features - RPM Vision.*


----------



## 326_godzilla (Oct 21, 2009)

I like it!...........nice link thanks.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Awesomeness!!!!

Bob


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

thats nice


----------



## Markturbo (Jan 12, 2011)

Love r34 converted stageas, that one looks very nice indeed :thumbsup:


----------



## endle$$ (Feb 25, 2011)

that stagea is stunning! is it the RWD model or 4WD?
i'd love to get one as a project for drifting

RWD are pretty rare !


----------

